# When it's too fucking windy



## Vulture (Mar 21, 2016)

I don't know if this is common sense, but I just discovered it. I'm in Texas; it's alway
always windy in Texas. Fucking hate it. I needed to stay up lest I miss an early morning appointment. Anyway I tried hiding from the wind by a dumpster and then by a wall. Aerodynamics was not my friend. I got desperate. I had just dived for food, but the idea was hard to accept, until the wind got worse. I found a residential dumpster, got cardboard for the floor, threw my shit in then myself and closed the lid. Just like that, the wind was then but a sound and not a chilling asshole who wouldn't leave me alone.
I imagine that there may come a time when you have to throw shut out of a commercial dumpster for refuge. Just clean up after yourself. Wanted to share that bit.


----------



## kokomojoe (Mar 21, 2016)

Recycling dumpsters are cool to sleep in and not as nasty, just a bunch of cardboard/paper shit


----------



## Tony Pro (Mar 21, 2016)

Had a similar experience once, I was hitching through a desert area with so much sand blasting in my face I bought a pair of swimming goggles to wear while standing by the road.
After two days the wind had me on the edge of sanity, shouting 'fuck you' into the blast, spitting out a mouthful of sand, then shouting again.
On that second night I found an empty shipping container; I crawled inside, braced the door shut, and there was immediate silence. I lit candles just because I could and slept for a long, long time.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 21, 2016)

Sleeping in dumpsters is dangerous as fuck.

It wouldn't be so bad if you could get out of the garbage truck or hang onto the dumpster, but no chance. 

There you are getting crushed in the trash, your screams not heard.

At least it isn't windy in there.


----------



## Vulture (Mar 21, 2016)

7xMichael said:


> Sleeping in dumpsters is dangerous as fuck.
> 
> It wouldn't be so bad if you could get out of the garbage truck or hang onto the dumpster, but no chance.
> 
> ...


Yeh, I was concerned and slept lightly, very lightly... maybe I didn't sleep at all. Either way, when I heard it coming, I was out.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Mar 21, 2016)

Rather carry the flag all night till daylight and pass out in a park someplace than crawl into a dumpster, if it's really that cold. Unless it's an important phone call, then the wind makes me feel like I have anger problems cause I want to cuss out the person I'm talking to just for being inaudible. But yeah, lows will come. No shame friend.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 21, 2016)

I've been on IM's and used multipurpose awesomeness cardboard to deflect the wind.

I bet a crafty individual could figure out how to sew that shit into a fort.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Mar 22, 2016)

craftier people might try sewing themselves a crackhead skin blanket for those breezy nights. more weatherproof than cardboard. but now that's entrepreneurial territory and there are few craftsmen that advanced here. still though, in amarillo, I can't imagine a better way to kill time


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 22, 2016)

severin said:


> craftier people might try sewing themselves a crackhead skin blanket for those breezy nights. more weatherproof than cardboard. but now that's entrepreneurial territory and there are few craftsmen that advanced here. still though, in amarillo, I can't imagine a better way to kill time




Haha, yea. That skin thing reminds me of joe dirt.

I'm talkin' more like tackin' with knotted thread here and there with fishing line or whatever just to hold it rather than taking all damn day to create a hermetically sealed space. Gimme the materials and I'd have a shelter in 15 minutes.

It would be an effective means to hold off the cold/wind if it didn't get too wet.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Mar 22, 2016)

Cardboard really is a miracle, when it's there. 

There's this spot in Bend I always go to cause no one is ever there and there's never any trash and it was perfect sleep where I was laying in autumn.. But I came back through later over summer, and when I went to sleep in the same spot as usual, a sprinkler pops up out of the ground right under me. So I don't just get wet, I get soaked, and all three layers of my bedding soaked inside and outside. Fine, F it, it happens right? but can you imagine how happy I was to find an _industrial_ sized box in the recycling bin? Soaked through but stayed just warm enough inside it to finally catch some Z's.


----------



## Vulture (Mar 24, 2016)

Haha, alternative housing


----------

